# New NREMT Skill Sheet - Coffee Making



## Medic Tim (May 25, 2012)

sorry for the crappy quality....it was the best one I could find. It still made me LOL


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 25, 2012)

Ok I Actually laughed at that :rofl:


----------



## Medic Tim (May 25, 2012)

firefite said:


> Ok I Actually laughed at that :rofl:



Same here. Had root beer come out my nose. I just loled again reading it.


----------



## mycrofft (May 25, 2012)

I failed making coffee at the fire station. Never had to again for four years.


----------



## TB 3541 (May 25, 2012)

Critical fail point: "Makes Tea" :rofl:


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 25, 2012)

Lol nice.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (May 25, 2012)

I like it


----------



## Pneumothorax (May 25, 2012)

Love it! 

Should make one for sleeping upright/awkward places/ambulance drivers seat


----------



## beandip4all (May 26, 2012)

Nice!  

We had a skill sheet for ZOMBIE ATTACK my class made up for graduation.


----------



## CritterNurse (May 27, 2012)

I'd like to see that one, if you happen to have it around.


----------



## shfd739 (May 27, 2012)

Pneumothorax said:


> Love it!
> 
> Should make one for sleeping upright/awkward places/ambulance drivers seat



I need to make this one. My employees are amazed at my ability to sleep upright in our Sprinters and type 1s.


----------



## Melmd (May 27, 2012)

I almost fell down my chair! Lol :rofl:


----------



## MrandaPechon (Jun 3, 2012)

This made my day!!
~Miranda


----------



## Medic2409 (Jun 3, 2012)

Hell yeah!

I say we make it a mandatory test that gets redone at B, I, and P!


----------

